# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Dame Muriel Spark

## Ms_Read

I am about to start reading The Comforters (1957), her first published book.
I have not read The Prime of Mrs. Jean Brodie but I do have a dvd of
and have watched several times Identikit/The Driver's Seat staring
Elizabeth Taylor (with a brief appearance of Andy Warhol).

(see: The Driver's Seat (film) on wikipedia)

"Identikit (aɪˈdɛntɪˌkɪt) n. 1. (Law) a. a set of transparencies of various typical facial characteristics that can be superimposed on one another" - the free dictionary

And I have read and loved: The Leaf-Sweeper.

----------

